# DiNoc Film?



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever used it? Is it good stuff or not? Im just thinking about applying some to the interior of my 2004 V6 Passat GLX to give it a sportier look. Instead of spending a load on aluminum trim kit I was thinking 30 bucks on a 4 foot by 2 foot sheet of DiNoc is a decent alternative...

ECS


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I've never used it, but I've always heard good things about it.


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

anyone else? Ive been reading good things about it but Id like to hear it from someone that has used it before


----------



## driftin90 (Jun 12, 2010)

good stuff. needs heat to get around bends. look into the wraptivo stuff too or just go with the 3m.


----------



## driftin90 (Jun 12, 2010)

here is a pic of 3m dinoc on my civic wagon's rear spoiler. and like i said, needs heat to go around the curves. just take your time with it.


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

*3m 1080*

Anyone started using the new 3m 1080? 3M seems to be pushing this big time, for its more auto friendly capabilities vs. Di-noc which is an architectural film apparently?


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

wow that looks professional, how long did it take you?

Ie never heard of the 1080 stuff though...


----------



## xselr8187 (Sep 15, 2010)

Previous owner of my mk 4 r32 installed it on the aluminum trim in my car. Looks good after over a year and seems to be durable.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Dinoc will shrink a bit, while the new 1080 will not. 1080 is also nearly half as thick so it's going to move around compound curves with a lot more ease than Dinoc. I'm sure at some point the vendors carrying the Dinoc will move to stock the 1080 stuff. It's basically made for vehicle interior/exterior applications while Dinoc was intended initially for Architectural and Office applications.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback! :thumbup:


----------

